# Anyone here a plumber?



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Going to be putting in a bathroom and kitchenette in the basement this winter and would like to be able to hire someone from the board who is a plumber to do the plumbing work.


----------



## ClaireTerry (Jan 20, 2021)

To put such important rooms in the basement seems a very strange idea


----------



## IsaacDavidson (Jan 21, 2021)

Repairing is always a very exhausting process. As a plumber I can say that it so difficult to find a person who you can trust to do your bathroom. It is so sad to listen to stories about broken tiles or broken toilet bowls. That's why I always recommend to remember a rule - always to a ask a certificate of education and regular professional development. Personally, when I was 35 years old, I decided to get electrical engineering courses, because it could really help me with my main work. https://www.howtobecomeaplumber.org/electrician-vs-plumber/ helped me achieve it. Wish you good luck.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Where do these people come from??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

3arabians said:


> Where do these people come from??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Most are from the planet Amare. Same place Alexa is from.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

IsaacDavidson said:


> Can you share with us a house layout plan, please?


Would you like our address and the location of the key we hid outside too?


----------



## abellay (Nov 12, 2020)

There are a lot of great companies on the market that do plumbing work. Read the reviews carefully though. It's not worth to just go with the cheapest on the market. Before I moved into the house that I live in now, I had a company come and do a plumbing inspection. They said everything was perfectly fine. One month later we had a really bad leakage under the house. I had to call emergency plumbing services in the area and they said those pipes were rotten from a long time ago. The second time was full of professionals and got the job done extremely well, while the first one... I don't want to even comment.


----------

